# Tower Tankers



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

I sailed with a 4/e in the Texaco Greenwich, aka Green Witch, he had sailed previously with Tower Tankers, does any one have nay information on these ships?


----------



## Nigel Moore (Sep 9, 2017)

*Duplication*

Fred Olsen

1964 Borgsten/Oswego Courage imo 6400434, its tower needed external strengthening 
1965 Borgila/Oswego Patriot imo 6518061, 1977 in stormy weather a 100 ft split in its hull and blew up taking one man, the rest jumped overboard and were rescued, sank off Honolulu 
1966 Borgen/Oswego Harmony imo 6619619

Blandfords

1967 Bedford/Cadwallader imo not found (I would like to find it as it makes it easier to find photos)
1967 Bamford/Cadogan/Aly B imo 6724983
1968 Bulford/Casterbridge/Amathus imo 6811047
1969 Bideford/Camden imo 6907004
1970 Boxford/Carnegie/Philip of Macedon imo 7019103
1973 Castleton imo 7328671 (still being built when blandford leased them all to Gatx Oswego, through Carnegie Shipping Company UK)

Please feel free to correct me where possible
I will not take offence, it's the only way to correct mistakes


----------

